# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Τούρκικο πλοίο UMIT (Ελπίς) 1924 Ηράκλειο

## tzilivak

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σωστη κατηγορια ,το ανεβαζω εδω ,μήπως καποιος ξερει λεπτομερειες για την τυχη του πλοιου αυτου που το Μαρτη του 1924 προσαραξε στα αβαθη του λιμανιου του Ηρακλείου ,εχοντας ερθει να παρει στην Τουρκία τους ανταλλάξιμους μουσουλμανους του Ηρακλειου...

https://i.imgur.com/J1wNzHi.jpg?2

----------


## Ellinis

Δες εδω που είχα γράψει σχετικά

----------


## tzilivak

> Δες εδω που είχα γράψει σχετικά


Ευχαριστω πολυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!

----------

